# Complert / Complet



## GoranBcn

Hola a tothom:

Algú em pot dir d'on ve la mania de fer servir *complert* en comptes de *complet* quan es vol dir "completo"?

Són dues coses diferents.

complet = completo
complert = cumplido

Em fa molta ràbia sentir aquesta paraula. I moltes vegades la diuen persones que es consideren cultes... I no parlem de "tenir que" que és pitjor!. 

Salutacions,

Goran


----------



## ivanovic77

La mania ve de la ignorància de la gent. Què hi farem. Molts catalanoparlants no van estudiar català a l'escola pel franquisme i tota la pesca.

Crec que també podria estar relacionada amb una altra mania dels catalans (ja en desús) que consisteix en afegir una "t" a paraules acabades en "r":

Fes-me un _favort_ (favor).

És l'_amort_ de la meva vida (amor).

Aquestes joies tenen molt _valort_ (valor).

Vigila, que et clavaràs el _manillart_ de la bicicleta (manillar). _(Aquí molts acostumen a dir "vegila" i "becicleta", però això ja és un altre fenomen)_

José María _Asnart_ (José María Aznar).

Ara bé, només ho he sentit en gent gran i quan les paraules acaben en "r" sonora.

És possible que aquesta tendència contribueixi a que molta gent vulgui pronunciar "complet" com "complert", i és que, per alguna estranya raó, als catalans de tota la vida els encanta rematar aquestes paraules amb "rt".


----------



## GoranBcn

ivanovic77 said:


> Fes-me un _favort_ (favor).
> 
> És l'_amort_ de la meva vida (amor).
> 
> Aquestes joies tenen molt _valort_ (valor).
> 
> Vigila, que et clavaràs el _manillart_ de la bicicleta (manillar). _(Aquí molts acostumen a dir "vegila" i "becicleta", però això ja és un altre fenomen)_



Gràcies per la teva resposta, Ivanovic77. És curiós. Aquests exemples no els coneixia.


----------



## Agró

Hola. D'acord amb ivanovic77. Només voldria aclarir que, en el seu comentari, parla de "r" sonora, i, que jo sàpiga, totes les "r" ho són, perquè no n'hi han de sordes. Les "r" es diferencien, en tot cas, pel que fa a la vibració, en simples o múltiples. Soposo que volia dir "r" audible, en oposició a "r" muda, com les "r" finals als infinitius, oi?


----------



## ivanovic77

Agró said:


> Hola. D'acord amb ivanovic77. Només voldria aclarir que, en el seu comentari, parla de "r" sonora, i, que jo sàpiga, totes les "r" ho són, perquè no n'hi han de sordes. Les "r" es diferencien, en tot cas, pel que fa a la vibració, en simples o múltiples. Soposo que volia dir "r" audible, en oposició a "r" muda, com les "r" finals als infinitius, oi?


 
Sí, volia dir la "r" que no és muda. Mira que he estat mitja hora buscant a internet com es diu la "erra que no és muda" en català, i no he trobat res. Al final he optat per posar "r" sonora, encara que no em convencia perquè sabia que a algú li sonaria malament per allò de les esses sonores i sordes. Es diu "r" audible? Segur? És la primera vegada que ho sento...


----------



## GoranBcn

Agró said:


> ...perquè no n'hi han de sordes...


Una altra pregunta... Suposo que hauria de començar un nou post, però aprofito per fer-ho per aquí.
Es diu "no n'hi *han* de sordes" o "no n'hi *ha* de sordes".? Gràcies.

Salutacions,

Goran


----------



## Agró

Hola a tothom. Realment jo tampoc havia sentit mai _audible _parlant de consontants, però no recordo cap altre adjectiu per qualificar un so que es pronuncia en oposició a un altre que és mut. Ho sento. Pel que fa a *no n'hi han* o *no n'hi ha*, penso que és una característica del català concordar en plural el subjecte i el verb _haver-hi_ (cosa que no passa en castellà), i que s'ha de mantenir.


----------



## ivanovic77

Agró said:


> Pel que fa a *no n'hi han* o *no n'hi ha*, penso que és una característica del català concordar en plural el subjecte i el verb _haver-hi_ (cosa que no passa en castellà), i que s'ha de mantenir.


 
Aquest tema s'ha parlat moltes vegades, per exemple, aquí:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=382311

El verb haver-hi és impersonal, no hi ha subjecte. Per tant, sempre s'ha de posar "hi ha", encara que l'objecte directe sigui plural:

_Hi ha gent que cantant desafina._

_Ja hi ha a la venda el segon fascicle._

_De Barcelona a Tarragona hi ha cent quilòmetres._

_Hi ha homes molt dolents._


----------



## Agró

Hola, ivanovic77, moltíssimes gràcies, no ho sabia amb seguretat. De fet, és tan freqüent l'ús incorrecte que em pensava que seria normatiu, fins al punt que els catalans, quan parlen castellà ho fan servir (_habían dos personas_, etc.), com si fos una hipercorrecció. T'ho agraeixo de debò.


----------



## GoranBcn

ivanovic77 said:


> Aquest tema s'ha parlat moltes vegades, per exemple, aquí:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=382311
> 
> El verb haver-hi és impersonal, no hi ha subjecte. Per tant, sempre s'ha de posar "hi ha", encara que l'objecte directe sigui plural:
> 
> _Hi ha gent que cantant desafina._
> 
> _Ja hi ha a la venda el segon fascicle._
> 
> _De Barcelona a Tarragona hi ha cent quilòmetres._
> 
> _Hi ha homes molt dolents._



Gràcies, Ivanović!  Estava quasi segur de que la forma correcta era "*hi ha*" i no "*hi han*" però, com que més de un 90% de la gent fa servir "*hi han*" quan l'objecte directe va en plural, doncs, pensava que era també acceptable utilitzar la segona.

Us deixo un enllaç que he trobat a la xarxa on es comparen paraules similars en català. L'he trobat molt interessant i útil.

http://www.xtec.net/pas-centres/material/500507/f40.htm

Salutacions,

Goran


----------



## garcia1683

Ressuscito aquest missatge per fer-vos una consulta sobre l'adjectiu *complet *i el participi *complert.* En principi, a tot arreu s'explica que *complet *vol dir que conté totes les coses que el conformen i que el significat de *complert *és, per exemple, que s'ha dut a terme una promesa, un desig o un compromís. Ara bé, el Gran Diccionari de la Llengua Catalana (www.diccionari.cat) recull *complert *com a adjectiu sinònim de *complit*, el qual es troba definit, alhora, com a "sencer, *complet*". Segons això, *complert = complet*, no? Se m'escapa alguna cosa?

Salutacions des de Girona!


----------



## Elessar

garcia1683 said:


> Ressuscito aquest missatge per fer-vos una consulta sobre l'adjectiu *complet *i el participi *complert.* En principi, a tot arreu s'explica que *complet *vol dir que conté totes les coses que el conformen i que el significat de *complert *és, per exemple, que s'ha dut a terme una promesa, un desig o un compromís. Ara bé, el Gran Diccionari de la Llengua Catalana (www.diccionari.cat) recull *complert *com a adjectiu sinònim de *complit*, el qual es troba definit, alhora, com a "sencer, *complet*". Segons això, *complert = complet*, no? Se m'escapa alguna cosa?
> 
> Salutacions des de Girona!



Pareix que es deu a una confusió entre _complert_ (participi del verb _complir_) i _complet_ (participi del verb _completar_). La confusió no sé ben bé a què es deu (potser és simplement una ultracorrecció producte de la inseguretat en la pròpia parla) però no resulta tan estranya si pensem que són dues paraules de significat similar. De fet, segons el GDLC (i a més, és prou evident a la vista) les dues estan relacionades etimològicament, ja que _complir_ ve del del llatí _complēre_, que precisament volia dir 'omplir, completar, dur a terme'. De l'adjectiu _complet_, el diccionari en té constància en 1803 (una època relativament recent), i com que el verb _completar_ es va crear de l'adjectiu _complet_, cal pensar que eixe verb és molt més recent i modern que _complir_. Eixa pot ser també un motiu de la tendència a dir el participi de _completar_ com si fóra el de _complir_. _Complir_ resulta encara hui dia un verb més usual i habitual per als parlants, un verb de la llengua popular, enfront de _completar_, que és més culte.

Quant al doblet del participi de _complir_, este pot ser:

complert o complit
complerta o complida
complerts o complits
complertes o complides

Usar l'un o l'altre crec que depén dels dialectes. En valencià utilitzem la segona opció. Ocorre el mateix amb el verb _establir_.


----------

